# PS CC Generator problem



## yorkiemom (Aug 11, 2015)

Well I haven't had the PS CC very long and already have a problem.  It says something is wrong with my "generator". I hate to uninstall my 3rd party apps...anyone have this problem?


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 11, 2015)

"Something is wrong" doesn't help diagnose the problem. What exactly does it say? 

In Photoshop's Preferences / Plugins, is Generator enabled? You probably don't need it unless you are doing graphic design or web site building, but imagine buttons in an iPhone app. Each of these is a separate jpg or png file, and Generator allows you to keep them all in one Photoshop file, change their styling, and automatically create those jpg and png files.

John


----------



## yorkiemom (Aug 11, 2015)

It didn't offer a reason, it just said there is a problem with generator. I did have that checked in preferences and unchecked. I will see what happens.


----------



## yorkiemom (Aug 12, 2015)

I haven't had any problems yet so maybe that helped...if I do have another I will be back with any other notices it may give me. Thanks so much for the help.


----------

